# ThUrSdAy  HuMoR



## gmc2003 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 1, 2020)

Remember the brats who used to have Tantrums in the store, well they are older now


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## WaterRat (Oct 1, 2020)

All pretty funny!


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 1, 2020)

All hilarious Chris lol


----------

